# Aire reccomendations to the south and west of Quimper



## 105644 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone, just like to say a quick hello before starting off with my question.

I am very new to this forum and have not yet got my head around it so apologies if this post is in the wrong place.

We are off to Brittany in about three weeks and have decided to split the two weeks up with a combination of Campsites, Aires and Wild camping. 
We are spending two days at Houlgate before heading for a campsite near Benodet called Le Letty.

*Does anyone have any recommendations of Aires or places to wild camp in the area?*
(are you impressed how I made it go red, I am, took ages to work it out) 
We are thinking about the west coast area as a beach is a must for the kids.
Any help much appreciated and any sat nav co-ordinates would be a bonus.  
Cheers
kevandali


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There are quite a few in the campsite database Kevandali, some of which i entered 

Take a look in there, all entries have gps locations


----------

